

Haystack - Search for Django - thomaspaine
http://haystacksearch.org/

======
forsaken
Good docuentation, beautiful website, and search that is very much inspirsed
by Django's ORM. Certainly the best option out there for search.

It currently support Solr really well, and Whoosh (Pure Python) decently.

~~~
mace
Very cool... Xapian, Sphinx and Hyper Estraier support should be coming soon:
<http://haystacksearch.org/docs/backend_support.html>

~~~
thomaspaine
I'm not so sure about Sphinx support coming anytime soon:
[http://github.com/toastdriven/django-
haystack/issues/labels/...](http://github.com/toastdriven/django-
haystack/issues/labels/feature#issue/31)

From my experience using Sphinx, it would be a non-trivial task to make it
work with Haystack. There's the django-sphinx project which is what I
currently use, but I remember getting started with it was kind of a pain. It's
speed is really nice though.

------
cubedice
I started coding up a site using this (yesterday, actually) and it's very
easy. Whoosh support is cool, although you have to use a forked version that
reverts a couple changes. One thing that bothers me is that you have to label
the template files for search results as *.txt for some reason.

------
Sal
Looks promising

